# Trip to Kansas with dad



## nrh0011 (Dec 2, 2015)

Here's a few pics from our pheasant hunting trip to Kansas. Hope you enjoy


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 2, 2015)

Dogs


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 2, 2015)

Old home place


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 2, 2015)

Old barn


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 2, 2015)

Harvesting milo


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 2, 2015)

Spray rig


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 2, 2015)

White tail does


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 2, 2015)

Mule deer buck


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 2, 2015)

Sandhill cranes


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 2, 2015)

Wind mill


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 2, 2015)

Beautiful birds and a great series of shots.  Looks like a fun trip.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks! it was a great trip


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Dec 3, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 3, 2015)

thanks!!


----------

